# Teach me at any way



## walo (Dec 5, 2017)

Hi, friends tell me sonthing about me.i dont know about it.i dont know what type of my body is.so plz help me and tell me someone if u have this problm like me.when i sex with my hubby i dont discharge.wether my hubby discharge in 10 minuts.my hubby ask me ."r u free" i rply i dont know.this is too strange for me.
I just think .before marriage i dont know about sex .and dont need a dildo.or something like that.but after marriage when i start sex with my hubby.i need him more and more.but no discharge.
So anyone have any solution?


----------



## Tatsuhiko (Jun 21, 2016)

To clarify, it sounds like you're saying you don't _orgasm_ from sex with your husband. Is this so? I'd love to hear suggestions from the women in here.


----------



## walo (Dec 5, 2017)

Tatsuhiko said:


> To clarify, it sounds like you're saying you don't _orgasm_ from sex with your husband. Is this so? I'd love to hear suggestions from the women in here.


No no .i love my orgasm and my hubby also..i love his breath, i love the hot voice of my hubby..there are all these things,but no discharge.


----------



## toblerone (Oct 18, 2016)

Can you try describing the issue in other ways beyond using the word discharge? I do not believe I am alone in not totally understanding the gist of your comments.


----------



## heatherwilson (Dec 5, 2017)

i am very confused at this point if you orgasm, what is discharge?


----------



## wilson (Nov 5, 2012)

It sounds like your husband has a mistaken idea about women's orgasms. He mistakenly thinks that women have a discharge during orgasm like he does. Women typically don't have a discharge during orgasm.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*I’ve never known a woman to experience discharge during orgasm!

I always thought that that’s primarily only a male sexual/physiological characteristic!*


----------



## GTdad (Aug 15, 2011)

Maybe the OP's talking about squirting.


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

I a eferring to female ejaculation (what another poster refers to as squirting). 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Female_ejaculation

Notable to quote is this:

"To date, there have been no conclusive or major studies relating to female ejaculation. "

Since it serves no reproductive function like male ejaculation delivering sperm, I am guessing there is not much will to study it. I am not trying to embarrass you. I wonder if a sit down with your gynecologist about reproductive biology is in order? I had the benefit of this more than once prior to marriage. My Mom was woefully inadequate in that education. Imagine my surprise at learning about menstruation by bleeding!


----------



## toblerone (Oct 18, 2016)

NobodySpecial said:


> Imagine my surprise at learning about menstruation by bleeding!


I misread this as 'learning about masturbation by bleeding!'

and my reaction was of shock and horror.


----------



## Steve2.0 (Dec 11, 2017)

If your considering squirting.. then read about G-Spot stimulation... fingers can hit or, or penetration but also requires specific positions and techniques... The female also needs to be prepared to do some things like ignore the pee to urine and get through it, and 'push' when they have the feeling to... although not all female are capable of it (at least that is what they say... in my experience most females are scared to try)


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

Steve2.0 said:


> If your considering squirting.. then read about G-Spot stimulation... fingers can hit or, or penetration but also requires specific positions and techniques... The female also needs to be prepared to do some things like ignore the pee to urine and get through it, and 'push' when they have the feeling to... although not all female are capable of it (at least that is what they say... in my experience most females are scared to try)


This is not my experience at all. OP, PM if you care for personal "squirting experience, sample size of one.


----------

